# will age matter



## bobbyboy (Apr 30, 2008)

hi all
i went to the pet shop today just to find out exactly how old bobby-boy is. she said 6 months. will i be able to still tame him? he is getting better, by not going mad when i go near. still scared but better. i had a cockatiel before who was 4 months when i got him. unlucky he flew away. he was so gentle with my daughter. must of felt she had a disablity. he used to sit with her and talk to her. i would love to have this one as tame. my daugther misses her friend. she loves birds and that always brings a smile to her face. 
thanks all
hannelore


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Age doesn't really matter, just keep trying!  Six months is actually a good age because he is still quite young  I hope the taming goes well! Good Luck!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It might take some time and patience but 6 months is still young enough that you should make some good progress


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Just keep trying dont give up your patience will pay off in the end I no what you meen about special needs my little brother I say little he towers over me but then again so do all my little sisters. He has autism and any pet or animal we come across just seem to love him he has a way with animals ive not known anyone else to have and he is so confident with them aswell unlike other thing he does I hope your daughter and Bobby boy bond like she did your other birdie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure you'll make great progress with him, even if he is a little older.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say to get him  Iam sure he will come along in no time


----------



## bobbyboy (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks all for the replies. i will dedicate all my time with him. animals are to good for children with disabilities. here we have guinnea fowl walking wild in our garden. all the disabled ones tend to move in here and i look after them. they are getting tame and i must say jade(my daughter) loves them. thanks u all for being so kind.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Your welcome!!  Good Luck with the training!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

6 months should not matter i,m working with three that are 4 years old and has taken me 6 weeks for them to trust me


----------

